# LEEK meet 22nd April 6pm + Curry @ 3pm



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 22nd April.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 










.............................







...........................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. KevtoTTy
3. Renton72
4. dave_uk
5. RayRush1 (desperate for a mixed grill) :wink:

Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. KevtoTTy
3. Renton72
4. BAMTT
5. RayRush1
6. dave_uk
7. Nando
8. L17MRL
9. jandrews
10. jandrews mate
11. alibTTman


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes please for Curry and meet!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Yes please for Curry and meet!


Same here


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

renton72 said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please for Curry and meet!
> ...


Don't forget your promise Chris :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Don't forget your promise Chris :wink:


Vagcom??? dont worry i will bring it along :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes please John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok Ladies your all on the list


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Curry for me please!!      

Not had a mixed grill for a while now!!


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Count me in for both plz :roll:

dave_uk


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Count me in for both plz :roll:
> 
> dave_uk


Wont you have changed your car again by then Dave??? :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in for both plz :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in for both plz :roll:
> ...


???? I didn't miss something did I, Nah i can't of that M3 is [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:
 

> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > dave_uk said:
> ...


Only me being a little green and fed up 'cos no one ever wants a ride in mine

Did I mention I am getting an HPA Turbo conversion :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Get a Scoob Kev with the amount of Trackdays you do smiles per mile


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

and there was me hoping someone would lend me theirs!


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in for both plz :roll:
> ...


I am going to keep this one for ages

honest [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> and there was me hoping someone would lend me theirs!


Maybe next time :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sign me up for Bluey please. Can't do the curry as I'll be at (yes, *at* not running) the Marathon.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can't make the Curry this time John, its my Daughters birthday party in the afternoon, I did mention it to Mrs B that it was a LEEK meet and just got the 'look' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Can't make the Curry this time John, its my Daughters birthday party in the afternoon, I did mention it to Mrs B that it was a LEEK meet and just got the 'look' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm sure the jelly and ice cream will be just as good!  :wink:

Wait a sec she is young i gather and not 21 or something! :lol:

Just kidding you don't look old enough :roll: :wink:


----------



## Uber TT (Feb 24, 2007)

Any photo's at all lads of the last meets please?

Ryan


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not sure if any pics were taken this time around come along next time, Everyone is really friendly


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Curry n Pub please john.

Thought the wedding site was great, Ester is out buying a hat right now LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Not sure if any pics were taken this time around come along next time, Everyone is really friendly


Don't forget the great curry!!  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Curry n Pub please john.
> 
> Thought the wedding site was great, Ester is out buying a hat right now LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ok mate your on the list!!

Glad you liked it :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if any pics were taken this time around come along next time, Everyone is really friendly
> ...


How could i  I hope the 'Wharf' does Tandoori mixed grill :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry guys,
I have to go away on business in the morning to Asia for 2 weeks .
I am going to miss the meet.... 

Will try and see you at the next one. :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Sorry guys,
> I have to go away on business in the morning to Asia for 2 weeks .
> I am going to miss the meet....
> 
> Will try and see you at the next one. :wink:


Ok mate have fun! 8) :wink:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi All...

I will be making an appearance at the next meet if no one minds me bringing along my new toy, it will only be at ^ though due to prior arrangements.

I will also be bringing my buddy Steve who has recently bought a V reg TT and I mentioned that a few friendly faces would be in attendance, and I was hoping Renton would be in attendance as he was able to do me such a great service before and to run a few checks on my buddies new toy.

So I look forward to seeing you all then, I just hope that the weather is nice the roof can stay down...

See you then

Jonno


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jandrews said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I will be making an appearance at the next meet if no one minds me bringing along my new toy, it will only be at ^ though due to prior arrangements.
> 
> ...


Nice one Jon see you there mate


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

jandrews said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I will also be bringing my buddy Steve who has recently bought a V reg TT and I mentioned that a few friendly faces would be in attendance, and I was hoping Renton would be in attendance as he was able to do me such a great service before and to run a few checks on my buddies new toy.


John,

I will have Vagcom with me so no worries, looking forward to seeing the new beast.

See you then.

Chris


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Sorry guys,
> I have to go away on business in the morning to Asia for 2 weeks .
> I am going to miss the meet....
> 
> Will try and see you at the next one. :wink:


hi arif,

where about in Asia?

I will be in Xiamen area (CHINA) on the 25/26th and in Shanghai till the 29th  want to meet up :lol:

Note to Horny, can you send me the link to your wedding website please :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys,
> ...


www.danielleandjohn.co.uk

Olivier are you in the uk on the 16th June??  :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for that John 8)

I wish I could be in Europe around that date but it's very much unlikely :? Hope you'll have a great time though 

Olivier, who can't sleep and it's 4 in the morning, too much Chou Chou tonight (local Schnapps) my god, it was lethal :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Thanks for that John 8)
> 
> I wish I could be in Europe around that date but it's very much unlikely :? Hope you'll have a great time though
> 
> Olivier, who can't sleep and it's 4 in the morning, too much Chou Chou tonight (local Schnapps) my god, it was lethal :roll:


Let me know if you are :wink:

Take it easy on that chou chou :lol: :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that John 8)
> ...


I will, no worries 

I said I wanted to eat, speak, behave like the locals so you know......and OMG  they really like it this "brevage" 

Miss a little bit my pint of Guiness, and my Curry too


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT and I have been busy! 8)  :wink:

He polished my bodywork and i polished his ring up for him (His wedding ring....you pervs)



























So i'm gonna look nice and shiney for sunday! 8) and don't forget to ask Tony if you can see the shine on his ring! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*

The portacable is highly recommended.

Thanks for that Tony :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Your are welcome John you did most of it anyway, i did my Mrs ring yesterday as well  will bring your kit back next w/e John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Your are welcome John you did most of it anyway, i did my Mrs ring yesterday as well  will bring you kit back next w/e John


I would recommened you do her ring about once a year if poss!

Thats how often i do it anyway :? :wink: :lol: Erm Danielles that is  :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wow You need a kit to do the ring....Learn something new everyday.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Wow You need a kit to do the ring....Learn something new everyday.


Not so much a kit, if you have a hammer drill with a universal adaptor it will suffice  :lol:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

i might try and come along to this being a tt meet virgin and all


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

alibTTman said:


> i might try and come along to this being a tt meet virgin and all


More than welcome!!! I'll keep an eye out for you and come and say hi  :wink:

John


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi john not gonna be able to make the curry, but will meet you all at bluewater sorry.

Michael.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Kev,

I remembered to bring my laptop home this weekend, do you still need me to bring it along?

See you all tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Hi john not gonna be able to make the curry, but will meet you all at bluewater sorry.
> 
> Michael.


Ok Mike see you there mate! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't forget my doggy bag


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Don't forget my doggy bag


Hows your ring looking Tony??  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget my doggy bag
> ...


Still shiney but it does mark easily 

Must remember to bring your 'Hot tub' back tomorrow


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Doesn't mark any easier mate.Just that you can see when it does now.
As i said when ever you would like your ring polished,just give me a shout.
That goes for anyone at the LEEK meet :lol: :wink: 
We need more females!!!!   :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Kev,
> 
> I remembered to bring my laptop home this weekend, do you still need me to bring it along?
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris - slight problem I probably can't make due to my car being dirty..................

....................due to my doctor telling me to do nothing so my scaitica is given a chance!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Kev,
> ...


Sure your not coming Kev? I'm gonna book the table at 12pm :wink:

So just us fiour then? Stu may be there

1. Hornster 
2.RayRush1 
3. Renton72 
4. dave_uk


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi John,

I'm not going to be able to make the curry house today (although in this weather maybe an ice cream parlour would be better!  ) so will see you at Bluewater.

Could be the first time this year to be OUTSIDE in the beer garden of The Wharf


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'm not going to be able to make the curry house today (although in this weather maybe an ice cream parlour would be better!  ) so will see you at Bluewater.
> 
> Could be the first time this year to be OUTSIDE in the beer garden of The Wharf


ok mate 8)


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

It will be a candelit dinner for two at this rate!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> It will be a candelit dinner for two at this rate!! :lol: :lol:


I'm not complaining  :-* :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Sorry guys, doing f'all has made me f'ing grumpy as well!! Defo no show I am afraid.

Kev


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry gonna pass on the curry today, see you at Bluewater for 6.00 though  

Anyone got a match to light the candles :roll:

dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Right so its just me and Chris then,and maybe Stu! :lol: 

Chris you sure your still coming for the curry?? No probs if not,i just need to sort some food out or go on my own.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Great to see everyone today, old faces and new, and guess what Im on Second Life right now and already scanned HotUKDeals....see you all soon guys


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jandrews said:


> Great to see everyone today, old faces and new, and guess what Im on Second Life right now and already scanned HotUKDeals....see you all soon guys


Don't forget to find me once youve completed the tutorial.
Johnathan Laval :lol: :wink:

www.secondlife.com


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

O yeah and Micheal where did you get too???? :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bam Sirbu :lol: :lol: :lol: it was all i could get that wasn't taken


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm Rushy Raymaker!!!! :lol: :lol:

Still going through the settinh up at the moment though!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to catch up with you all after a couple of missed months.

Dave - thanks for the ride, very impressive - esp. the aggressive gear changes :twisted:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

All added as friends,ill keep an eye out for you all :lol: :lol: 
Dressed as batman! :evil:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Dont think my graphics card is gonna be able to run the game, guess that serves me right for having a stupid 3 monitor set up at home really....maybe ill give it a try on my laptop, but my name is Jouster Beck


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

As mentioned in the above post, the reason I cant run Second Life is cos I have a business graphics card installed home to run these little puppies.










And as I am the gadget man, I guess I should show you the TV setup in my study......I have got a life outside of that room I promise










Oh and for those of you that remember chatting about all the money saving stuff and quidco last night, check out the casback ive got to date...Money for nothing indeed.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jandrews said:


> As mentioned in the above post, the reason I cant run Second Life is cos I have a business graphics card installed home to run these little puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â£357 a mere amateur :wink: Â£2K from rpoints and Â£550 from Quidco .Mind you the casino sign ups used to be a lot easier 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John you have SLPM


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

What the hell is SLPM


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

That's Second Life Private Message :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Theres the next second life meeting  :lol: :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 619#938619


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok then weve had out first SL meet :lol: 

But Tony's avatar went a bit pearshaped! He was stuck as a woman in a chainmail shirt :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mind you i would! :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Meet pics as usual :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










O and we went for a bit of a boogie in the Little Britain pub :lol:  :wink:










Nice tits Tony!!!

Tell the guy's what you bought on there yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Heres the new watch i was telling you all about 

Who needs Dubai! $150 Linden dollars :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Does my bum look big in this










Mind you yesterday i went to the pussycat lounge and got turned into a tranny   :lol:

And for those who want to know what i bought its a knob only thing is i can't work out how to attach it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Does my bum look big in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at me in the background :lol: :lol: :lol: I can't even dance in this bloody thing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> O yeah and Micheal where did you get too???? :?


 sorry mate little sis was rushed into hospital with heart probs


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

L17MRL said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > O yeah and Micheal where did you get too???? :?
> ...


shit, sory to hear that micheal. Is your sister ok now?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Sorry to hear this Micheal and sorry to hear about your car as well


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hows the sister michael??? :?

Anyone else up for this month?? :wink:

My last one as a single man  :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

table for 3 this week by the looks of it :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> table for 3 this week by the looks of it :lol:


I don't bloody care! more for us then :lol: :wink:

Went last sunday Lamb tikka dansak vindaloo hot! soooo fecking nice!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > table for 3 this week by the looks of it :lol:
> ...


Concentrated blow-back :lol:


----------

